
Ask HN: Best native postgres client for Mac - stevepike
I&#x27;m pretty happy with metabase (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;metabase&#x2F;metabase) for sharing SQL queries across my team, but their SQL IDE leaves something to be desired.<p>What&#x27;s the best native postgres client for Mac for writing SQL queries?<p>Things I care about:<p>* Native keybindings &#x2F; feel<p>* &quot;Smart&quot; autocomplete (knows what columns are in scope)<p>* Easy to use for non-engineers (so should be GUI)<p>Don&#x27;t care:<p>* DBA tools<p>* GUI query builder
======
craigkerstiens
I'd echo psql, it can be quite powerful if you learn to use it
([http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2013/02/13/How-I-Work-With-
Pos...](http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2013/02/13/How-I-Work-With-Postgres/)).

But if you're looking for a graphical client then Postico. It's by the
maintainer of Postgres.app, so in a sense if you're using Postico you're
helping to support Postgres.app as well.

------
zepolen
I use psql most of the time...it's autocomplete features are scope aware, only
problem is editing large queries - so I copy/paste from a text editor (which
has syntax highlighting as well).

------
sotojuan
Postico, but it costs money.

~~~
zepolen
The only real features missing from the free version is filtering the result
set and multiple connections at the same time. For filtering I actually found
it easier to use psql directly - but the GUI is nice for browsing data and
making schema changes.

I still bought it anyway after a few months to support them, it's saved me a
bunch of time.

